# News Flash, Alert status upgraded to "red"



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just received a voicemail from security forces on the home front that an "odd" package was received today. The package has been quarantined, cat and kids sent packing and bomb squad is leaving to attempt to disarm in 4 minutes. Updates will be made when available...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sigh...you'd think I'd get the hang of disarming these things eventually. Damn thing blew up in my face...debris everywhere, cat thrown out of the house (he's a good cat, refused to leave my side)...what a mess. Here's some pics of the remainders of the device...



A closer picture of the amazing sticks that Michael sent along...

A 1903, Michael? A pair of Monte's (one from an interesting island I'd like to visit someday), a CAO that I've never seen before but smells extremely tasty...Are you serious??? The sticks that I've had of these are all great, the ones I haven't I've drooled over but not yet tried. You really are a great BOTL.

David loves the lion and told me to tell you "THANK YOU MICHAEL!!!"


And George loves the red-dot site on the airsoft gun :lol:


I haven't figured out the coin yet...but I'm workin on it. I've got a few thoughts on it, but I gotta research them to see if they pan out before I throw em out there. You da man Michael, thank you very much brotha.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice hit!! That looks like a great selection of smokes. Nice playing cards!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn nice hit... :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!

He killed you!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 




I think you should know about the coin if you think hard enough..... 



:???:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> I think you should know about the coin if you* think hard enough..... *
> 
> :???:


Man, after the last week and a half or so, thinking is harder than you'd think :lol: Thanks again man, & I'll let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Niiiiiiicccceee Michael!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet Hit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The monte #2 looks GREAT !, and the CAO 65 anni is no slouch either !

Tom


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet Hit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The monte #2 looks GREAT !, and the CAO 65 anni is no slouch either !

Tom


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

CM you always send out some great stuff, well done.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

michael, michael, michael... don't you know that tools of violence are the tools of the ignorant :tease:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice blast on a great BOTL!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet Hit!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Called in the horse and plow to bury Rider..... Destroyed.

I'm keep the horse on standby...dont think he is the last Amish brother getting destroyed in the next couple of days.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome freak'n hit!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Called in the horse and plow to bury Rider..... Destroyed.
> 
> I'm keep the horse on standby...dont think he is the last Amish brother getting destroyed in the next couple of days.


it's not nice to shoot people on the same team :shock:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

:lol: 

Sweet hit and I got the same gun. Lets start a war? :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should know about the coin if you* think hard enough..... *
> ...


7/18/2008


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Flip it !!!!!!!!












:|


----------

